# RESOLVED: build finished



## Russell Anderson (Oct 23, 2021)

I did it. So, /thread


----------



## Technostica (Oct 23, 2021)

Alder Lake uses an ARM style hybrid architecture so expect loads of teething problems.
Plus it needs Windows 11 to get the most out of it due to the hybrid architecture.
Windows 11 also has loads of teething problems, so I'd keep a very wide birth unless you enjoying tinkering and troubleshooting.
Of course, things could go smoothly for you but why gamble?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 23, 2021)

I've heard from a few others some similar warnings, so I think I'll go through with the Ryzen today. I just need to make sure the motherboard is going to be a good fit for my needs as well, and the folks at Best Buy may be able to help with that unless someone here can point me at something better.


Russell Anderson said:


> If anyone can point me to a better motherboard for 3 NVMe SSDs, I'd love to hear it. Trying to make things work super-fast without spending $2k+ on some RAID setup or something, and I only see myself needing around 3 cards (~5TB or just larger cards) over the next few years.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 24, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Alder Lake uses an ARM style hybrid architecture so expect loads of teething problems.
> Plus it needs Windows 11 to get the most out of it due to the hybrid architecture.
> Windows 11 also has loads of teething problems, so I'd keep a very wide birth unless you enjoying tinkering and troubleshooting.
> Of course, things could go smoothly for you but why gamble?


It took what, 2-3 years for software (OS and apps) to learn how to deal with AMD's chiplets?
And that's when all cores are the same... I can't imagine the birth pains this BigLittle architecture will have.

It's expected that a P core Alder Lake will have higher IPC then a Zen3 core, but still 12900k won't beat 5950X at multi thread. its also confirmed now that a Zen3+ with the new 3D vertical cache of Zen4 is coming, still on AM4. team red claim IPC increase avg of 15% in games (with lows at +5% and highs at +25%). scheduled to release around year end, so AM4 machines will trim the IPC gap (what ever it will be) to Alder Lake and should increase the lead in multi thread.

I think with this BigLittle thing we won't be able to compare "like" cpus anymore between team blue and red. we know clock speed is not a comparison factor anymore, so we're left with price... the way it should be I guess


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 24, 2021)

If AMD will improve the memory controller for Zen3+, as they seem to have done with the Zen3 APUs, that will also help to close the single thread gap and further increase the multi thread lead.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm just going to periodically throw money at it with as little research as humanly possible, I did not enjoy this for longer than the first 30% of the process. But the build is done as far as picking parts goes, parts are shipping, decently future-upgradable besides the motherboard and CPU and RAM (so basically not haha), but it'll last me a long while and I can buy VEP with whatever my next build is in 5 years or whatever.


----------

